# My New Label...... With a lot of help



## jobe05 (Oct 29, 2007)

OK...................

I need to brag about this friend of mine that offered to make my label for the Blackberry Port due to my cheating on most of my labels.

Before I tell you who this person is, I need your opinions on something. 

If I had a professional company make my labels, somewhere on that label would be their name. I asked my friend to sign the label that they design, but they didn't want to.

I would be very proud and humbled to put credit were credit is due, and have this persons name on my label as the creator of this great label.

What do you think:







This is a fantastic label and will look great on the Ballissima (sp) bottles.

I like the way my friend did the lines across the label to center the focus on the vine. Very talented person in my opinion.

Certainly deserves a digital signature.

So....... Before I tell you who did this, let me know what you think, should the creator sign it?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 29, 2007)

Of course they should get credit. It has the basic look of a Joan Label, but then the descriptions say Ramona all over it. And then it could always be Waldo, unless of course it is.............


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2007)

Maye even JW! I do think that desserts should be moved to the next line so it is not broken up. It is an awesome job! 24 abv huh.



! Yeah baby!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice label. Can't take the credit.


Sure, why not....Label by ?????


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2007)

Would the real slim shady please stand up!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 30, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww shucks jobe....I wish i had made that. It is awesome. I would however recommend following the wishes of the designer.


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 30, 2007)

I like to put photos on my labels (well, only one so far). My Muscovy Merlot label has a picture of a Muscovy duck I took back in '97, and I give myself photo credit on the back. I may ask permission to use some of the beautiful photos I see here, and I will definately put a copyright statement on the back.

Here's that label:






and the back:


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well folks........ My friend did it again....... 

For those of you that have had a sweet Scuppernong wine knows the relaxing, refreshing type of drink that it is. Via one email with 3 different attachements of different labels that fit within my vision of a nice label for this type wine, My friend "NAILED" this label, description and vision that I had the very first try at the label

Before I show you the label......... Don't scroll down and peek now.........

I have to give credit where credit is due.... a lot of credit.

Joan is the artist and creator of these great labels.























The Amazing part, other than great labels is that I can send Joan an idea for a label via email at 8 pm and by 9 pm, I have a return email with a label........... I don't know how she does it. Joan, from the bottom of my heart I thank you for helping me with these labels, they are truly fantastic.

And this one just blows me away......... I love it!











Thank You Joan






























Now everyone who has had Scuppernong wine, look at this label and see if your mouth doesn't water...............

For those of you who haven't ever had Scuppernong Wine, This is what it taste like:





*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2007)

Words can not describe! Joan, I think you should really think about doing this for a living for real. Think about it!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 1, 2007)

I would certainly be proud to display any of her labels. I would just worry that my wine would be worthy of her talent! I might just have to try to enlist her talents when I begin to see how my many varied wine varieties turn out these coming months. As I get a description of their highlights, then I will have a better idea of what would be approproiate for a label. My whites are clearing nicely and I will need to rack again soon- good opportunity to taste them!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 1, 2007)

I think she would be happy to do it Appleman, and you'd be crazy to not employ her to do so. Descriptions................. Just tell her briefly what you got, and what you want, or are at least thinking, I swear, Joan is a mind reader and a visionary aside from her other amazing attributes. She'll nail a first rate label for you, no doubt.

And your right, I'm now sweating that the wine turns out as good as that label looks.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice...I was wondering who the artist was...should have known.



Well done!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 1, 2007)

I* knew it...Joan....I knew it was you!!!!*
*You have such label talent, you should do it for a living. If only we could do what we love for a living.*

*Fantastic!!!! *
*....................................Ramona*


----------



## Joanie (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, Jobe and everyone. That one just spoke to me.

What's my next assignment, Jobe?


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well Joan......... It seems I have started a tidal wave effect for you......... Im getting PM's about these labels and I'm sending them your way......

I have brewing right now:

14 Gallons Blackberry port - Label completed

18 Gallons Scuppernong - Label completed

5 Gallons Peach Port - No Label (375ML)

3 Gallons Strawberry Port - No Label (375ML)

1 Gallon Hazelnut Brandy - No Label (187ML)

3 Gallons Prickly Pear Wine - No label (may not be a need for one either)

3 gallons Blackberry Wine (second run) - No Label

Then I need to start a French Chardonnay, Piesporter, Muscadine, Blueberry Port, Blackberry wine, Pumkin Wine, Elderberry wine, and a Raspberry..... wine or Port, haven't decided yet.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2007)

Jobe...I see your making a Brandy...... just got 2 gifts that are kits to make Brandy...anyone ever made those???????


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 2, 2007)

NW: I have never made a Brandy kit, but it looked interesting and worth a try. I have had this kit for well over a year and figured it was time to get it going. I got the Hazelnut because I like that flavor, but more so, I'm very impressed with the artificial hazelnut flovoring that comes with it. It's very nutty tasting, not the usual .......... medicine or fake tasting flavorings.

What type did you get?

I just added the last quart of sugar water to mine on Tuesday, so I have a couple more weeks till it ferments to dry, then go to the next step.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 2, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Well Joan......... It seems I have started a tidal wave effect for you......... Im getting PM's about these labels and I'm sending them your way......
> 
> I have brewing right now:
> 
> ...



Good grief!! I guess I'm going to be busy! Send me your ideas!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2007)

I have made the Cherry Brandy. It wasn't bad. I still have a couple bottles left. Let's see, they are three years old now. I'll have to open one of them soon and see how they age. Not as strong as a store bought brandy, but about like a strong port.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2007)

The boxes say 'Classic Liquors'....I got an Amaretto and Hazelnut Brandy....It says..."Produces a gallon of classic liquor in just 3 weeks...Ferments up to 40 proof alcohol"

Its from Canada ... Fermentation Technologies...I haven't opened the boxes yet....a good winter project.


The only things I do with Amaretto is use it in Lemon Poppy Seed Cake and in a tasty pie....as for the Brandy...my Honey likes Korbel...so don't know what I'd do with this once it is done....a new bad habit? Cough syrup???


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats what Mine is, Classic Liquors brand.

Wait till you taste the hazelnut flavoring..... Pretty impressive.

I don't know what I'll drink it with either, being a Scotch drinker, I guess straight would be the best way.

Would like to find a good recipe or kit that is like Bailey's Irish Cream. I could make a few gallons of that......


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan said:


> Good grief!! I guess I'm going to be busy! Send me your ideas!



Send you my ideas??????

I did.........












I have none............... Thats why I got the sharpie out on the last 300 store bought labels I put on my bottles..............

Then I was saved........(or spoiled).....

We got plenty of time. I don't rush my fruit wines, they take months to complete and get the way I want them. Some of these won't get bottled till Mid December to first part of Feb. Take your time.
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2007)

That's the brand I made also. It really does help with the coughs and colds. Remember, that is 40 proof so it's only like a good port, but still enough to warm you up good!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2007)

Guess I'll have another project to aid getting through the coming winter.


I'll dig out thatChocolate Amaretto Piepie recipe sometime and Post in in the Food section..it's very nice.


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan:
You keep this up and you're going to have a wine cellar that all of us would envy!!!!!


Great work!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 3, 2007)

bovinewines said:


> Joan:
> You keep this up and you're going to have a wine cellar that all of us would envy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Great work!



I've never been sure about how good my wine is so I'm going on the premise that looks are everything!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 3, 2007)

Joan is way to modest- Doesn't know how good her wines are! Yeah right. She has won medals in competition for both her wines and labels! Koan has a real talent!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 3, 2007)

Your right Appleman, I forgot about that!

Not only won metals for her wines, But did so right out of the gate as I remember, she was somewhat of a newbie at it!

Joan, your being way to modest.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 3, 2007)

Jobe....Here are some recipe Sitesfor making Bailey's Irish Cream from scratch...


http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/cat/210/0.shtml


http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/210/Baileys_Irish_Cream15733.shtml


http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Original-Irish-Cream/Detail.aspx


In my book Kitchen Cordials they use an extract to make it....None from scratch in there.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 30, 2007)

jobe05 said:


>



Hey Joan: I know you fixed the "L" in Carolina but you fixed it on the one that you mispelled "Scuppernong".........

Can you do me a huge favor? Is it fixable on this label?

I can't find the right paper around here (not many artsy crafty Rednecks) so I ordered it on line. It's called mulberry paper and will tear so as to leave a fuzzy edge (maybe to fuzzy) and I got some spray on glue. My thought is that if the paper when torn is to fuzzy, I can push it into the label to make a rough edge. It also cuts smooth, but I don't know if smooth is what I'm going for here. Thanks for your help


----------



## Joanie (Dec 30, 2007)

It's a good thing I love you, Jobe!!!





Check your mail!


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree. Looks like a work of art to me!




Needs to be signed. It really does look very sharp.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 30, 2007)

AAHHHHHhhhhh........ You think it needs to be signed???????????

LOL.........

I love you too Joan, Thanks a million. I can't wait till I get the paper and try these labels, they are going to look awesome.......


----------



## Joanie (Dec 31, 2007)

s.arkvinomaker said:


> I agree. Looks like a work of art to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to be signed.



How much did Jobe pay you to say that, David???


----------

